
New York just introduced Meatless Monday in city jails - adrian_mrd
https://newfoodeconomy.org/new-york-city-jails-meatless-monday/
======
aszantu
As someone whose mental struggles connect to how I eat. I find this is a
terrible idea :( Anti nutrients seem to lead to deficiency in certain vitamins
and minerals which then lead to mental instability.

------
friendly_fren
Jail food is already inedible. Further restrictions like meatless could only
make it worse.

------
anoncake
Won't this make people associate eating less meat with crime?

